# thinking about getting another mouse



## robert (Oct 5, 2012)

hey all, im thinking about getting another mouse but its been about a year since ive last kept mice, ive got the cage and everything to keep the mouse but im alittle stuck in where to get a mouse from as all the pet shops round me dont sell mice anymore or they dont have the breeders.

Also for bedding in the cage is carefresh better for the mouse or is sawdust just as good as my last mouse got mites and the vet blamed the sawdust for the mite.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Depends where you are to where you can get the mouse from ... I use a small amount of sawdust in my cages with lots of free shredded paper .... keeps the costs down and my 10 mice seem to enjoy playing and re arranging the paper into nests ...


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

place an ad in the wanted section but remember to include your area, we can only help if you tell us where you are!
wood shavings are fine, never had any problems.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

besty74 said:


> wood shavings are fine, never had any problems.


As has been said, you need wood shavings NOT sawdust (too fine and dusty) if you go for that kind of bedding. There are lots of threads in the Environment section discussing different beddings that you will find useful.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I did mean shavings not sawdust sorry x


----------



## rachaelnicole98 (Oct 28, 2012)

It depends on your area... I have 2 females that need to be re-homed ASAP... they use carefresh basic bedding. What area are you in?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello robert.
Please take more than one mouse.
If you hold a litte group,they would feel much more comfortable than one lonely mouse.
Good luck for your search.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Wood shavings (and other bedding including carefresh) can acquire mites in a pet store, or from a mouse infested warehouse. There are threads about this as well, but the usual idea is you can freeze it in small batches for at least 48 hrs. The small batches is so the cold penetrates the bedding. Some places seem to suggest freezing then thawing, then re-freezing is more likely to kill all potential life stages. Also, you will find in those threads that cedar and non-kiln dried pine are both dangerous to the health of mice. There is an inexpensive horse related item breeders mention frequently to use as bedding that is available in the UK. I don't recall the name.
I second placing a wanted ad for at least two (same gender) mice. They are very social creatures. 

-Zanne

*I believe Robert is in the UK.*


----------

